# New member about to go on to clomifene, please feedback if you have used it



## Yolalu (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi I am new to this site, like so many other ladies out there, about to start clomifene after TTC with my DP for about 3 years.  I have been very reluctant to start a drug and have been having acupuncture for several months, but it seems that I need this medical intervention. 

I feel very nervous about taking it as I react alot to other medications, I am the small percentage that gets drowsy when taking hayfever tablets or feels dizzy for ages if I use an inhaler.  I am just over 8 stone and even though I brought this up with the doctor that being slight might have something to do with reactions she just said I may as well take the full dose and just go for it!  

I totally understand why I am told to take the clomifene as my blood tests are not totally normal and my DP's sperm is not so mobile.  We have changed our lifestyle, both have acupuncture and generally try to look after ourselves although we have jobs that are seasonally very stressful.  SO, I guess I am trying to reach out for support on this site and chat to anyone taking clomifene who might have any helpful advice?  I have friends (with babies) who just say get excited about taking the drug as it might result in a pregnancy but right now it all feels like hard work, as I am sure so many of you out there know all about.

I am very excited to have found this site and I really look forward to making lots of new friends xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi

just wanted to say hello and welcome 

i have tried clomid before but sadly it didnt agree with me but there is a chat thread where you can get lots of advice and support about the drug here: - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154922.270;topicseen

good luck 

jo xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Yolalu,

Welcome to FF hun.   Im also on clomid (waiting to start cycle 6 this month but hoping i wont need it  ) 

Jo has given u the link the the Clomid board so dont be shy n come & join the rest of us   clomid girls   Hope 2 see u in there soon!


Take Care & Good Luck
Nikki x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yolau, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry you are now having to go down the assicted conception route after trying so hard with your diet and lifestyle. For what it's worth I am sure your hard work won't have been in vain anyway and you can still think of this as complimentary / supplimentary to your drugs.
I also took clomid (another name for clomifene). I took it for 8 months with no luck, however I did have a blocked tube, endo and PCO which didn't really help and I was probably wrongly treated with it in hindsight. I don't think drowsyness is one of the side effects but, I'm afraid, if does have some pretty good side effects anyway althoguh not everyone responds to them in the same way. I had a very extreme emotional reaction whenI was on it; I wanted to muder my lovely DH pretty much all the time - think PMT and then some!  Not really a conductive state to ttc I guess! However, if you appreciate and understand that the feelings you have on this drug are perhaps being exacerbated by both the drugs chemical reactions inside you and also by the stress of ttc... and you have an understanding DH, then you can do quite well on clomid and no reaosn why it might not work for you. 
Generally speaking you don't take it for more than 6 cycles as if it is going to work it ususally has done so by then. However it is important that you have monitoring blood tests or, preferably scans while taking it to see if the dose you are on is making you ovulate as you can either have not enough or sometimes too much and you may need a couple of months of tweaking to get the dose right. IF you don't have scans or blood tests arranged during your tx then I woudl go back to your doctor and speak to him about this and this is what the guidelines recommend.

Do check out the link that Nutty Jo left you for the Clomid chat thread and do post and start joining in. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

Here are a couple more useful links you might wan tto look through:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Yolau,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have found an amazing site full of support, information and friendship  

I had 2 cycles worth of clomid and conceived my little boy on the first. I was just the same as you and felt very negative about it all, the drug, side affects and i convinced myself it wouldnt work (read my bio) If you have a look on the clomid board there a few threads which will help you with infomation regarding the drug aswell as a list of side affects. I found taking them on an evening ment i slept through most of them (thankyou to the advice from ladies on here)

Wishing you the very best for this cycle     and   you get your BFP!

Nikki xx


----------



## Yolalu (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello all of you lovelies, I feel less alone and more positive now about trying this next step.  I have read some really sad stories on here and so many happy ones.  I hope I can be as supportive to others as you have been to me.
Thank you so much xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site!  Good luck with your treatment xxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Yolalu,

Feel free to join us clomid ladies on the clomid board, like NuttyJo says. We're a bit nuts, but can certainly give you insight into clomid. We have one lucky BFP in August and hoping for more in September, so it can and does work 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154922.525

PoDdy


----------



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

My one and only tip for Clomid is that if you start feeling irritable - it's the medication!! I remember when I was on it having a conversation with the nurse about how I didn't think it would work because I was so ratty I wouldn't let my husband anywhere near me, let alone having naughties!

So saying, it doesn't affect everyone that way and it's had some good results with some people.

However, for me, knowing what I know now, it was never going to work. If you have an ovulation problem, the Clomid could be beneficial - but as you have blood test anomolies and some sperm issues, I'd seek an alternative route. I now feel that my doctor at the time prescribed Clomid because it was cheaper for the NHS and was something that _might _ work before they explored more expensive alternatives.

Bear in mind, though, that I'm not a doctor and stand to be corrected on any of the above! At the end of the day, you have to go with what feels right for you.

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do.

Jx


----------



## Yolalu (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all you lovelies
Thanks for your messages, I am finding the clomid trip really really hard to handle - only in the middle of second batch of tablets and I am sooo tired and very very tearful.  Its rubbish.

Good luck to Jo with the threebies, well done you xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

PoDdy said:


> Hi Yolalu,
> 
> Feel free to join us clomid ladies on the clomid board, like NuttyJo says. We're a bit nuts, but can certainly give you insight into clomid. We have one lucky BFP in August and hoping for more in September, so it can and does work
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154922.525
> ...


Hi Yolalu,
We've had a BFP on our board this month and one last month. Come and join us, many will agree that it is evil, but a necessary one 

PoDdy


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Yolalu

Welcome to FF!

Ex-Clomid chick here. Sadly it didn't work for me and made my endo worse, but  know it does work for many people - there are numerous examples all over FF to prove it.

I took the advice on here and took mine at night and its so true that is better that way and my DH didn't suffer too badly! It was worse for him when I was d/r (down regulating) for IVF - that did turn me into the wife from hell!!   

You have found a great place for support and friendship and I know the Clomid girls will make you feel really welcome!

Good luck!

Karen x


----------



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

I did have 10 months worth of clomid, but didnt work for me.I did get the moody bits with it, but its all a journey for the ultimate aim. xx


----------



## Yolalu (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I have just completed second cycle of clomid and now have to add metformin into the mix!!  It is as you say a journey.  Thanks for your lovely messages, it is so nice to know we are not alone x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Continuing to send you lots of luck Yolalu!   

C~x


----------

